# Turning a SALT Box



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello, Any of you that have turned a box for storing Sea Salt in for the kitchen. 
Are there any particular types of wood NOT to use and do you finish the inside of the box , and if so , with what, please ? 
Thank you and Happy New Year to all : )


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very interesting question. I don't have a clue, but, I'm gonna follow along to find out also. The same wish of a Happy New Year to you also.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Salt will react with the chemicals of any wood I believe so you will need some sort of barrier, maybe a plastic coating I know they sell and acrylic you can pour on one side then do your machining. You will also have to make it air tight to keep moisture out, A false top with baking soda to draw away the moisture would work.
Just a thought


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips , sandhill : )


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

Dusty: I made a saltbox out of Bolivian rosewood. If you do a search you will see they make wooden saltboxes out of hardwoods that are not porous like rosewood, olivewood,etc. I used saladbowl finish on the inside of the box and polished the outside and have not had any problems keeping course sea salt dry.
-Don


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks , Don…do you notice any "aroma" from the finish transferring to the salt ?
I have some Honduran Rosewood in stock which takes a beautiful shine I think from the natural oils in it. 
Did the finish adhere well to your Rosewood ?


----------

